# Valve Pack Uncut



## david-r (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen wie und wo man günstig (wenn nicht jetzt dann auch noch in Zukunft) an die ungeschnittene Fassung der Valve Spiele Sammlung kommt. Im Steam-Sale gibt es ja leider nur die gewaltgeminderte Version. Dafür sind mir die 20-30€ dann aber doch einfach zu viel. 
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen oder ein paar Tipps geben? Das wäre echt nett.

Gruß David


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2015)

Es wäre schön, wenn man die Regeln lesen würde, denen man zuvor zugestimmt hat.



> *4.3 Jugendgefährdende Medien*
> Diskussionen und Inhalte jeder Art, die offensichtlich geeignet sind,  Kinder oder Jugendliche sittlich schwer zu gefährden, sind untersagt  (vgl. Jugendschutzbestimmungen).
> Verboten sind folgende Arten von Diskussionen über jugendgefährdende Medien (vergl. Jugendschutzbestimmungen) wie Spiele, Filme, Übertragungen etc.; indiziert und/oder beschlagnahmt:
> 
> ...



-CLOSED-


----------

